# VHS-Seminar Alpenüberquerung für Norddeutsche



## Wahlfischkopp (26. Juni 2012)

Ich biete gemeinsam mit der Volkshochschule Lüneburg im Frühjahr 2013 ein Seminar zum Thema Alpencross an. Es besteht aus 4 Theoriemodulen, die die wichtigsten Fragen zum Thema Alpencross beantworten werden und drei Praxismodule, die Trainingsmöglichkeiten in Norddeutschland zeigen sollen.
Es wird ein Informationsabend am 14.11.2012 in der VHS Lüneburg stattfinden.
Bei Interesse oder Fragen bin ich unter [email protected] zu erreichen.

Gruß aus Lüneburg
André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (7. Oktober 2013)

So der 2te Durchgang des Seminars "AlpenÃ¼berquerung mit dem Mountainbike fÃ¼r Norddeutscheâ steht 2014 an der Volkshochschule LÃ¼neburg an. Ich habe 5 Theoriemodule, mit Planung eines ALP-X, AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r einen ALP-X, Vorbereitung auf einen ALP-X, Unterwegs auf einem ALP-X und Technische Ersthilfe auf einem ALP-X und drei Praxismodule mit Fahrtechnik in der SteinhÃ¶he LG, in den Harburger Bergen und im Harz geplant. Dieses Jahr haben 9 Mountainbiker am Seminar teilgenommen, mit 4 davon bin ich dann eine schÃ¶ne 6-tÃ¤gige AlpenÃ¼berquerung von Garmisch-Patenkirchen nach Poschiavo gefahren. Am *13.11.2013 *wird ab* 19.00 Uhr in der VHS LÃ¼neburg *(KalandstraÃe 31) eine Infoveranstaltung zum geplanten Seminar stattfinden. Bei Fragen und Interesse meldet euch bei mir oder fahrt einfach mal bei  AndrÃ©s Tourentreff  im Norddeutschlandforum mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dauerlaeufer (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich war einer von den 4 Mitfahrern. Und es war einfach nur super. Mitmachen lohnt sich, mitfahren noch mehr!

Ich hoffe, dass ich zumindest wieder bei den 3 Ausfahrten mit dabei sein darf.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (8. Oktober 2013)

Dauerlaeufer schrieb:


> Ich war einer von den 4 Mitfahrern. Und es war einfach nur super. Mitmachen lohnt sich, mitfahren noch mehr!
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich zumindest wieder bei den 3 Ausfahrten mit dabei sein darf.



 Klar darfst du auch weiterhin mitfahren. Die Infos zu den einzelnen Touren gibts auch zukünftig in André´s Tourentreff.


----------



## Rennliege (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin im Sommer auch mitgefahren.
Der Alpencross war für mich ein tolles und prägendes Ereignis - in körperlicher, mentaler und mitmenschlicher Hinsicht. Eine bleibende Lebenserfahrung - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Auf die VHS-Praxismodul - Ausfahrten 2014 habe ich auch Lust.
Scheuche dann den Dauerläufer vor mir her....
Matthias


----------



## Bikerebell (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich gehörte auch zum Team das die Alpen überquert hat und kann nur jeden dazu raten dieses Abenteuer
auch einmal zu erleben.Dank des wirklich gelungenen Seminares ist es zur Wirklichkeit geworden.

Gruß Kay


----------



## alfopper (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo.
Ich war auch beim Seminar dabei. Leider nicht bei der Tour. War aber ne Woche später in Südtirol mit meinen "Komplitzen" unterwegs. Wir waren im Vinschgau. Unser Highlight war, das Stilfser Joch.
Das Seminar kann ich auch empfehlen. Werde mich auf der Infoveranstaltung sehen lassen. @Andre: Glückwunsch zum "Kleinen Zwerg"
Gruß
Anton


----------



## DerEggi (11. November 2013)

Hallo, wir würden gerne an der Informationsveranstaltung teilnehmen. Voranmeldung ist wahrscheinlich nicht notwendig, oder?


----------



## bronsky (11. November 2013)

Zu Beginn des Seminars stand ein Alpencross für mich eher nicht auf dem Programm.  Das Thema interessierte mich natürlich schon, in erster Linie wollte ich aber nette Biker aus der Region kennen lernen. Was auch prima geklappt hat. Im Laufe des Seminars wurden dann aber die Pläne zum Alp-X konkreter, und so war auch ich im Sommer bei der Tour dabei.  Eine Erfahrung mit bleibenden Erinnerungen. Super  und zur Nachahmung empfohlen!

Schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. November 2013)

DerEggi schrieb:


> Hallo, wir würden gerne an der Informationsveranstaltung teilnehmen. Voranmeldung ist wahrscheinlich nicht notwendig, oder?



Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, war viel unterwegs. Anmeldung war wie du wahrscheinlich gemerkt hast, nicht zwingend notwendig. Bei weiteren Fragen einfach bei mir melden.
Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (16. November 2013)

alfopper schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich war auch beim Seminar dabei. Leider nicht bei der Tour. War aber ne Woche später in Südtirol mit meinen "Komplitzen" unterwegs. Wir waren im Vinschgau. Unser Highlight war, das Stilfser Joch.
> Das Seminar kann ich auch empfehlen. Werde mich auf der Infoveranstaltung sehen lassen. @Andre: Glückwunsch zum "Kleinen Zwerg"
> Gruß
> Anton


Danke! Vielleicht schaffst du es ja mal wieder bei ner Runde mit dabei zu sein. Würde mich freuen! Gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (23. Dezember 2013)

*Neu*
Am 22.01.2014, ab 19.00 Uhr findet nochmal eine kurze Infoveranstaltung zu meinem Seminar "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche" statt. Anschliesend wollen wir den Film zu unserer Alpenüberquerung 2013 schauen. Ort ist der VHS-Raum in der Kalandstraße. Bei Interesse einfach kurz bei mir melden. Ansonsten wünsche ich schöne Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch!
LG André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (31. Januar 2014)

Am 12.2.2014 startet der 2te Durchgang zum Seminar "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche". Wer Lust hat schnell noch anmelden! Bei Fragen einfach fragen....


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (28. Oktober 2014)

Am Mittwoch  den 12.11 ab 19:00 Uhr findet meine Infoveranstaltung zum nächstjährigen Seminar "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche statt. Nähere Infos gibts bei mir oder der VHS Lüneburg unter http://www.vhs.lueneburg.de/index.php/vhskurse2 unter dem Kursbereich Gesundheit\Bewegung und Fitness.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (6. Januar 2015)

Hier findet Ihr das aktuelle VHS-Programm http://www.vhs.lueneburg.de/images/vhs_01_2015/VHS_1_2015_WEB.pdf und auf Seite 104 meine beiden diesjährigen Kurse. Beginn des Alpenüberquerungsseminars ist der 11.2.2015. Über Anmeldungen würde ich mich freuen. Bei Fragen einfach fragen.
Gruß André


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. Februar 2015)

Der Beginn meines VHS-Kurses "Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche" hat sich wegen bisher fehlender Teilnehmer auf den 11.3 verschoben. Freue mich als über jeden weiteren Teilnehmer. Bei Fragen dazu einfach fragen.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (21. Oktober 2015)

Am Mittwoch, den 11.11.2015, ab 19:00 Uhr findet hoffentlich mein Informationsabend zu meinem VHS-Seminar "Transalp-Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike" statt. Ort wäre die VHS Lüneburg. Warum hoffentlich? Die VHS hat vergessen den Termin in ihrem Programm abzudrucken. Bei Interesse daher bitte bis 1.11.15 bei der VHS anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wahlfischkopp (5. Februar 2017)

Am Freitag, den 17.11 findet ab 19.00 Uhr bei der Volkshochschule des Landkreises Harburg meine nächste Infoveranstaltung statt. Ich werde mein Seminar Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike für Norddeutsche vorstellen. Weiteres findet ihr im aktuellen Programm oder über mich.


----------



## andi312 (5. März 2017)

Hallo andré, gibt es deinen Tourentreff an Sonntag früh noch? Finde deinen Tourentreff nicht mehr im Forum.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (6. März 2017)

Ja gibt es noch nur lange nichts mehr reingeschrieben.
LG Andre


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (6. März 2017)

Schaust du hier


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/andres-touren-treff-lueneburg.608189/


----------

